# Photos of my sweet Paris today



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Here are two new photos of Ms. Paris. She's feeling better today and loves chewing on that big bone. 



















I love that her left ear is flipped backwards. How cute is that!  I cannot wait to get her. And look :shock: she does have a tail!! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow she is such a sweetie


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's so cute....that bone is bigger than her little head! :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Can she fit her head through that bone? LOL She is just to cute!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is just precious!! And she looks so tiny!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is such a little darling !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's so precious :shock: i love her

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

What a perfect lil apple head!! PRECIOUS


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a cutie!!! She is just adorable.!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww she is sooooooo cute! awwwww i really want her!!!! lol awwww


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

:shock: How cute, How old is she and how much dose she weigh? She is Very pretty!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Apples Apples everywhere!!! La La La Laaaa!!

LOL...

She is just breathtaking....makes you wanna give her smooches all over!  :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is adorable!!! I love appleheads........!  :wink:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. :wave: I'm so in love with her...and she's not even here yet! :love5: 

Soon2beChiowner......Paris turned 10 weeks this past Saturday and weighs about 17 ozs (1.1 pounds) after she eats.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! She is soooo adorable! What a perfect lil apple head! :shock:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is such a lil doll


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She is one precious pooch!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She is so tiny and cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> What a perfect lil apple head!! PRECIOUS


Yes she's beautiful! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how pretty she is!!!!!


----------

